# sms spam +49170.....?



## rohbau (1 Juli 2005)

hallo board-user,

ich habe am 30.06.2005, 22:03 uhr, folgende sms bekommen:

*Hi, Training fällt leider aus. Treff 20Uhr im Bijou. Bitte
aktuelle Änderung auf Homepage beachten. Christian 5te*

kennt jemand diese sms oder spam-sms?

_Rufnummer in Überschrift  teilweise gelöscht siehe NUB  modaction _


----------



## sascha (1 Juli 2005)

Spam - oder einfach fehlgeleitet?


----------



## rohbau (1 Juli 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Spam - oder einfach fehlgeleitet?



*hallo sascha,

ich kenne weder die rufnummer, noch jemanden der sich christian 5te nennt. auserdem bin ich bei keinem trainig-studio angemeldet!*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2005)

Das Computerbetrug-Forum in allen Ehren und auch die Arbeit der tollen Helfer hier, aber
so manches Mal habe ich mir schon denken müssen, dass es bei einigen schon ein wenig ausartet
mit dem Spam-Wahn.

Was bitte spricht gegen eine Fehlleitung, wenn Du weder die Rufnummer, den Christian noch das
Trainingsstudio kennst???? "Premium"-Nummern sind auch nicht zu erkennen.

Falls Du Klärung willst, einfach Anzeige und den ganzen Rattenschwanz an "Gegenmaßnahmen"
einleiten. Vielleicht noch ne EV drauflegen, aber vorher alle Beweise sichern und eine
Identifikations-Feststellungsklage (schwierig) bzw. den ganz normalen Ermittlungsweg anregen gegen 
Deinen Netzprovider / den Provider des Absenders, sofern die Strafverfolgungsbehörden da mitmachen (hust).

Ich kann nur sagen: Frühzeitig die Reißleine ziehen!

Ich sah ja für ein paar Jahre auch hinter allem einen Dialer, habe mir in Delphi auch ein 
Demo-Programm gebaut, das in unregelmäßigen Abständen aufpoppte und mir sagte "Dialer gefunden
und gelöscht". Das beruhigte mich, obwohl es ja garnicht stimmte, was das Programm da anzeigte! Heute brauche
ich das alles nicht mehr. Außer den spontanen, aber mittlerwiele nur noch in Streßsituationen und 
auch nur noch sehr selten aufkommenden Attacken, dass ich Sprachzwänge habe und das Wort "Dialer" sagen muß, 
wobei ich es "Dallier" ausspreche. Wobei ein Psychotherapeut sagte, dass das keine psychische
Anomalie sei, sondern ich einfach dieses für mich prägende Wort anstelle von "oh Mann" oder anderen
Seufzern nutzen würde.

In Hochzeiten dann noch Träume von Dialern, die man mit Leben bezahlen mußte und vor ihnen fliehen mußte,
aber wie gesagt: Schnee von gestern sowohl als Gefahr als auch als persönliches Thema.

Kollegiale Grüße eines sonst nur Beobachters

Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2005)

Thomas1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Computerbetrug-Forum in allen Ehren und auch die Arbeit der tollen Helfer hier, aber
> so manches Mal habe ich mir schon denken müssen, dass es bei einigen schon ein wenig ausartet
> mit dem Spam-Wahn.


das wäre in dem Forum sicher nicht passiert 
h**p://www.trojanerforum.de/ 
 da wär so jemand schon entsprechend "abgebürstet"  worden. Hat sich denn  schon ein Käufer gemeldet?
h**p://www.trojanerinfo.de/


> Aus privaten Gründen steht dieses überaus erfolgreiche Projekt ab sofort zum Verkauf.


----------



## rohbau (1 Juli 2005)

hallo thomas1,

was ist denn bitte an meiner frage so falsch?

*kennt jemand diese sms?*

ich wollte mit dieser frage klären, ob es sich um eine spam-sms
handelt?

möglichkeit a:
viele haben die gleiche sms bekommen! --> spam-sms

möglichkeit b:
ich habe nur die sms bekommen --> fehlleitung oder versehen vom versender


----------

